# What the heck!!! Seeds!!!



## Getmelifted (Mar 6, 2010)

Any idea how I have gotten 25+ seeds from a plant that was cloned from a female?  Its weird some of the plants turn out fine with no seeds and is great smoke.

But these plants that end up having seeds in them turn out to be terrible weed.  The problem is they are all the same clones.

How does this happen?


----------



## Locked (Mar 6, 2010)

Tell us your grow set up....sounds like you had a hermie and didn't catch it or someone chucked some pollen and your clones got hit...the reason the weed with seeds is not as good as the seedless is because the plant wasted crucial energy developing those beans instaed of concentrating it into THC and what not....


----------



## the chef (Mar 6, 2010)

hERMIE'S! Your plants hermied on ya! If you don't get all the seeded ones out of your grow you'll keep having this problem.


----------



## Getmelifted (Mar 6, 2010)

How do hermies happen?


----------



## Locked (Mar 6, 2010)

Getmelifted said:
			
		

> How do hermies happen?



Most likely you had a light leak or some other form of stress...it's the plants response...it becomes part male in order to pollinate itself and in effect live on in those seeds...


----------



## zem (Mar 6, 2010)

its a genetic trait in some plants more prominent espesially in seeds that came from hermie pollen


----------



## Getmelifted (Mar 6, 2010)

Well we do have our window open with a fan blowing in the cooler air to cool off the room.  Pollen could be coming in through the window?  But theres no plants anywhere around this window and theres a huge fence right next to the window.  Its only like 2' from the window.

And we did go through a short period where my dad had the room down in the high 40s because he would leave the window open at night time.  Could this cause it?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 6, 2010)

If light could hit the plants through the window a street/outside dusk to dawn light would be enough to cause a hermi to happen


----------



## 420benny (Mar 6, 2010)

30 to 40 degree temp change could also cause it to hermie


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 6, 2010)

Were the clones cut from a female born from a feminized seed?? The Hermie gene could be more dominate in that strain if it did come from one. Mix that with light leeks and stress and you have a hermie on your hands.


----------



## zem (Mar 7, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> If light could hit the plants through the window a street/outside dusk to dawn light would be enough to cause a hermi to happen


:yeahthat:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 7, 2010)

My guess would be hermie genetics.  Tell us about the female the clone came from.


----------



## Getmelifted (Mar 7, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> My guess would be hermie genetics. Tell us about the female the clone came from.


 
What type of stuff do you need to know about the female plant?

Also why would light leaking cause it to become a hermie?  What about outdoor plants they are on the suns time correct?  So if we do have a light leak wouldnt it be like having it outside? Hope that makes sense.

Sun is up at 6 and down by 7 right now anyways and we run our light from 6 to 6


----------



## fellowsped (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes outdoor plants are subject to the suns changing light pattern but that is exactly what we try to immitate inside.  However a streetlight shining in through the window (or any light shining in the growroom of any kind) during the dark period of your flowering cycle can and will cause your plants to hermie.  It gives mixed signals to them about the light cycle and they get confused.  Anyways my suggestion tighten up lightleaks don't let your temps go that low (i have mine go down to 50 sometimes at night during flowering but no lower) and you should be reaping in the seedless buds in no time. good luck peace out


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 7, 2010)

Getmelifted said:
			
		

> What type of stuff do you need to know about the female plant?
> 
> Also why would light leaking cause it to become a hermie?  What about outdoor plants they are on the suns time correct?  So if we do have a light leak wouldnt it be like having it outside? Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Sun is up at 6 and down by 7 right now anyways and we run our light from 6 to 6



True, but the sun doesn't shine at night.:hubba:  MJ is dark sensitive, and light when it should be dark=stress=hermi.

DD


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 7, 2010)

BigO said:
			
		

> Are hermies born that way or are thay a product of thair environment



Both.:holysheep: 

I know that's confusing, some are born that way (mostly sativa's), but even pure females can be stressed enough to hermi.

DD


----------



## Getmelifted (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok how about this.  My dad told me he cloned a plant from a budded plant instead of a vegging plant. 

So he took a plant that was about 1-2 weeks into budding and took a clone and threw it back into vegging then back into budding.

Could this cause that?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 7, 2010)

Plants grown outside and plants grown inside are different, have different light needs, and mature differently.  When plants are grown outside, the shortening of the days after the summer solstice signal the plant that fall is coming and it should begin budding.  When we grow inside, we do not try to duplicate outside lighting conditions, but we try to optimize all the growing conditions.  We veg 24/7 (or 18/6) because mj will grow all the time the lights are on.  We then force flowering by switching the light to 12/12.  The dark period must be absolutely light tight with no interruptions to the dark.  When grown inside, light leaks during the dark period cause hermies.  Plants grown outside do not have "light leaks" during the night.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 7, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Plants grown outside and plants grown inside are different, have different light needs, and mature differently. When plants are grown outside, the shortening of the days after the summer solstice signal the plant that fall is coming and it should begin budding. When we grow inside, we do not try to duplicate outside lighting conditions, but we try to optimize all the growing conditions. We veg 24/7 (or 18/6) because mj will grow all the time the lights are on. We then force flowering by switching the light to 12/12. The dark period must be absolutely light tight with no interruptions to the dark. When grown inside, light leaks during the dark period cause hermies. Plants grown outside do not have "light leaks" during the night.


HG, i always wondered about the outside side of growing and light leaks. does the moon effect the dark period?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2010)

The moon does Not effect a mj plant but a street light will


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 8, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> HG, i always wondered about the outside side of growing and light leaks. does the moon effect the dark period?



No.  The moon does not actually put out any light of its own.  Moonlight is reflected sunlight and is not strong enough to affect outside grows.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 8, 2010)

Getmelifted said:
			
		

> Well we do have our window open with a fan blowing in the cooler air to cool off the room.  Pollen could be coming in through the window?  But theres no plants anywhere around this window and theres a huge fence right next to the window.  Its only like 2' from the window.
> 
> And we did go through a short period where my dad had the room down in the high 40s because he would leave the window open at night time.  Could this cause it?



Is it possible that (during the short period that your dad left the window open), your dad or someone else had a light on during your plants dark time??


----------



## Getmelifted (Mar 8, 2010)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> Is it possible that (during the short period that your dad left the window open), your dad or someone else had a light on during your plants dark time??


 
I dont see how, theres a house right up next to his with a 8ft tall fence between them and theres no lights on the side.  The only light wouldve been from the moon.  I move the on off time of my light to go with the sun outside.  During winter and early spring its real easy because the sun is only up for 13hrs anyways.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 8, 2010)

What strain is this please? If it is a recognised strain it belongs in the hermie thread. Thanks!


----------



## Getmelifted (Mar 8, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> What strain is this please? If it is a recognised strain it belongs in the hermie thread. Thanks!


 
sorry couldnt tell you, I buy them and never tag them.  Just grow it and thats it, my cousin gets on me that I dont know the name of the bud either


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 8, 2010)

Getmelifted said:
			
		

> ... I move the on off time of my light to go with the sun outside.  During winter and early spring its real easy because the sun is only up for 13hrs anyways...



Why would you do that ?  That could be part of your problem.  Plants grown inside should have a constant (preferably 12/12) light schedule.


----------



## Getmelifted (Mar 9, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Why would you do that ? That could be part of your problem. Plants grown inside should have a constant (preferably 12/12) light schedule.


 
Sorry I said that wrong, it is 12/12 but what I meant is depending on the time of the year I adjust the timer so it is on while the sun is up.  But yes the light is off while the sun is still up, for a short amount of time


----------

